# So far, so good = Scary Sharp Chisels



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review,I've had my WS for 7 years and it does a great job.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had my Worksharp for about a year and really like it. I had the same dull chisels. Sharp chisels are really nice to work with.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have one, I'm still trying to decide whether I like this better than my old method of hollow-ground sharpening. I did get a lot of edges done, though! And it makes quick work of badly sharpened vintage tools that deserve a good edge. Worth having, for sure! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Yep, I've had mine for several years and have no complaints.
Good review


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had mine about a year now, and I like it. System works really well for me.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have had it for over a year, and while I like it quite a bit, I will point out one thing:
If you are sharpening a bunch of chisels, the mechanism works great.
If you are sharpening one chisel, you will find that it takes more time to change the wheels to walk through the grits than it does to sharpen the chisel on that grit.

Kanjuncraft, I find that I just set the width to something wider than the chisel and them just hug the side of the guide, rather than trying to get the width dialed in exactly. It's easy to feed it in straight.

Look on stumpynubs.com for ideas on a case and the idea of using MDF disks and honing paste. Also, DMT now has a new system that uses diamond coated steel disks with a magnetic disk that attaches to the WS glass disk. You still have to take the disk off the WS to change grits. They say the diamond disks last 50x the regular sandpaper disks.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Did you buy the extra leather wheel? How much difference does that make?

Domer


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had mine for about a year and I love it. Sharp tools are a joy to use.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review..I have wanted to buy one of these but I have been on the fence..I read negative and positive reviews on these..it's polarizing..like the Saw Stop debate..


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I have one, and while I have learned freehand sharpening since (it's not that hard, just learn it!), and do that for most of my regular sharpening, I use the WS from time for special things; it's great for setting the initial bevel on a new old blade that is out of wack; and it's great for flattening the backs of chisels. If I'd learned freehand sharpening first, I might not have bought it. But since I own it (over 2 years) it's been very handy. And it's well made-no fear of it falling apart after a year.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

My WS 300 is a godsend. It proved to be a gateway machine. I started collecting planes and enjoy using them. And I don't care if a cheap chisel won't hold an edge as long. A couple of minutes touch up and they are as sharp as anything. I am out for results, not style points.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like mine because I can't sharpen by hand for the life of me, set the angle and sharpen away doesn't get any easier and it's not messy, no oils, no water.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I just picked one up a couple weeks back and love it with one exception. It doesn't have a good way to sharpen a shoulder plane since it's not a uniform thickness iron. Getting that square is a huge hassel.


----------

